# Appleschweif



## AtotheZ (11. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig Brushes oder Tutorials mit dem man solche "Streifen"
erstellen kann:
http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/8970/vistastreifenselfmadecz0.jpg
http://www.portablegaming.de/attach...57-allgemeiner-psp-wallpaper-thread-apple.jpg


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Das wohl bekannteste Tutorial zum Thema hat Veerle Pieters geschrieben:

http://veerle.duoh.com/blog/comments/creating_macos_x_looking_desktops/

Ansonsten bringen auch die Suchbegriffe "photoshop tutorial mac background" bei Google recht gute Ergebnisse. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Taiwaz (12. Januar 2009)

Diese Applestreifen sind meines Erachtens eine Mischung aus Adobe Illustrator und Photoshop. Das Tool mit dem diese Schweife erstellt wurden ist meines Erachtens das Illustrator-Werkzeug Gittwerkzeug.

Du kannst das ganze mit relativ viel Aufwand auch im Photoshop erzeugen.
Die verlingte Grafik zeigt, das man mit recht wenig Aufwand einen ähnlichen Effekt erziehlen kann: 

http://www.gfxsign.com/temp/tutorials/appleschweif.jpg

Die Photoshopfunktionen die hier Anwendung finden sind: Rechteck-Werkzeug, Zeichenstift-Werkzeug, Einstellungsebene Verlauf, Ebeneneffekte und Ebenenmaske.
Da ich zu faul bin, ein Tutorial dafür zu schreiben, befindet sich am Ende des Post ein Link, mit der PSD-Datei als ZIP.

http://www.gfxsign.com/temp/tutorials/appleschweif.zip


----------

